# Bezüglich Ihrer Gerichtsverhandlung zum Verkehrsunfall



## bernar3

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen ob diese Struktur richtig ist.


Mit Bezug auf Ihre Gerichtsverhandlung um einen Verkehrsunfall bitten wir Sie, uns zu sagen, wenn (Tag und Uhr) wir Ihnen anrufen können, damit wir über die Gerichtsverhandlung sprechen können.



Vielen Dank


----------



## Kajjo

_Bezüglich Ihrer Gerichtsverhandlung zum Verkehrsunfall vom 31.03.2007 bitten wir Sie, uns mitzuteilen, wann wir Sie anrufen können...
_
Die Präposition "um einen Unfall" ist nicht korrekt. Statt "zu sagen" klingt "mitzuteilen" wesentlich gehobener. Ich würde zudem empfehlen, die doppelte Erwähnung der Gerichtsverhandlung zu vermeiden.

Kajjo


----------



## feno

Also ich würde einfach folgendes Vorschlagen:

Mit Bezug auf die Gerichtsverhandlung zu dem Verkehrsunfall bitten wir Sie uns mitzuteilen, wann wir mit Ihnen in Kontakt treten können, um mit Ihnen rücksprache zu halten.

Gruß Feno


----------



## martl

Ach nööö... müßt ihr denn jetzt schon den armen Nicht-Muttersprachlern dieses unglaublich verquaste Nicht-Deutsch beibringen?
Schlimm genug, dass jeder deutsche Beamte glaubt, es gilt nur, wenn man jeden Satz 3x lesen muß. Das ist doch ein Relikt aus der Kaiserzeit, als der Bürger noch ordentlich Respekt vor den Behörden haben sollte 
Es kann doch nicht schaden, sich einfach und klar auszudrücken.



bernar3 said:


> Mit Bezug auf Ihre Gerichtsverhandlung um einen Verkehrsunfall bitten wir Sie, uns zu sagen, wenn (Tag und Uhr) wir Ihnen anrufen können, damit wir über die Gerichtsverhandlung sprechen können.



Wir bereiten den Termin für die Gerichtsververhandlung eines (ihres? geht nicht klar hervor) Verkehrsunfalls vor. Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wann wir Sie deshalb anrufen dürfen!


----------



## Kajjo

martl said:


> Ach nööö... müßt ihr denn jetzt schon den armen Nicht-Muttersprachlern dieses unglaublich verquaste Nicht-Deutsch beibringen? Schlimm genug, dass jeder deutsche Beamte glaubt, es gilt nur, wenn man jeden Satz 3x lesen muß. Das ist doch ein Relikt aus der Kaiserzeit, als der Bürger noch ordentlich Respekt vor den Behörden haben sollte. Es kann doch nicht schaden, sich einfach und klar auszudrücken.


Nein, Martl, das sehe ich völlig anders. Der von mir vorgeschlagene Satz muß nun wirklich von einem normal gebildeten Muttersprachler nicht mehrfach gelesen werden, sondern ist unmittelbar verständlich. Solche Sätze sind formell, gehoben und sehr eindeutig -- letzteres ist besonders wichtig in diesem Kontext. Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund, warum man sich auf geschäftlicher oder juristischer Ebene so ausdrücken soll wie ein 15-Jähriger beim Brötchenholen.

Ich genieße es, daß es verschiedene Sprachebenen gibt und man am Stil eines Textes gleich den Kontext und die Sprechsituation erfassen kann. Dies erleichtert in vielen Fällen das Leben sogar ungemein. Ein allgemeiner Verfall der Sprachkultur ist doch nichts positives?

Kajjo


----------



## martl

Kajjo said:


> Nein, Martl, das sehe ich völlig anders. Der von mir vorgeschlagene Satz muß nun wirklich von einem normal gebildeten Muttersprachler nicht mehrfach gelesen werden, sondern ist unmittelbar verständlich. Solche Sätze sind formell, gehoben und sehr eindeutig -- letzteres ist besonders wichtig in diesem Kontext. Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund, warum man sich auf geschäftlicher oder juristischer Ebene so ausdrücken soll wie ein 15-Jähriger beim Brötchenholen.
> Ich genieße es, daß es verschiedene Sprachebenen gibt und man am Stil eines Textes gleich den Kontext und die Sprechsituation erfassen kann. Dies erleichtert in vielen Fällen das Leben sogar ungemein. Ein allgemeiner Verfall der Sprachkultur ist doch nichts positives?
> 
> Kajjo


Wenn also ein 15-Jähriger beim Bäcker sagen würde: "In Bezugnahme auf ein plötzlich auftretendes Hungergefühl bitte ich um die Möglichkeit des Ankaufs zweier runder Backwaren gemäß EU-Verordnung 13/36 Absatz 2" wäre das besseres/höherstehendes/Sprachkultur ausdrückendes Deutsch? 

Mir scheint, da prallen Welten aufeinander.  Was genau verlieren die zwei Sätze in meiner Formulierung?
Partizipalkonstruktionen und unsinniger Gebrauch des Passivs haben nichts mit besserem Deutsch zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist schlechtes Deutsch unter dem Tarnmantel intellektueller Überlegenheit. Es sollte ein Sinn stecken hinter der Formulierung, und die richtige Formulierung zu finden für das, was man transportieren will, das ist die (Sprach)kunst, nicht das Werfen von Nebelkerzen.

Alter Trick: Selbsterstellte Texte sich selber laut vorlesen. Wenn man sich verliest -> umformulieren. Sprache kommt von Sprechen.

Sprachkultur und Verständlichkeit, Klarheit im Ausdruck schliessen sich nicht gegenseitig aus.

Weiterführende Lektüre zB Wolf Schneider, Deutsch für Profis.


----------



## Kajjo

martl said:


> Wenn also ein 15-Jähriger beim Bäcker sagen würde: "In Bezugnahme auf ein plötzlich auftretendes Hungergefühl bitte ich um die Möglichkeit des Ankaufs zweier runder Backwaren gemäß EU-Verordnung 13/36 Absatz 2" wäre das besseres/höherstehendes/Sprachkultur ausdrückendes Deutsch?


Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Dieser Satz ist von der Sprachebene her genauso unpassend wie der normale Satz bei einer juristischen Formulierung. Man muß eben immer die richtige Ebene treffen -- ansonsten wird es peinlich, und zwar in beiden Richtungen. Dein Beispiel zeigt dies eigentlich sehr gut! 



> Partizipalkonstruktionen und unsinniger Gebrauch des Passivs haben nichts mit besserem Deutsch zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist schlechtes Deutsch unter dem Tarnmantel intellektueller Überlegenheit.


Nein, der inzwischen zum Glück wieder weitestgehend zurückweichende Passiv-Haß der 80er Jahre ist keineswegs angebracht. Passivkonstruktionen sind in vielen Fällen sehr schön und passend. Exaktheit und gehobene Ausdrucksweise hat nichts mit Überlegenheit zu tun, sondern mit korrekter Sprachebene und guter Sprachbeherrschung. Ich genieße es, sich in jeder Situation passend ausdrücken zu können, und ich finde, es wäre ein Verlust an Sprachkultur, sich in jeder Situation einfach gleich auszudrücken.



> Alter Trick: Selbsterstellte Texte sich selber laut vorlesen. Wenn man sich verliest -> umformulieren. Sprache kommt von Sprechen.


Ja, natürlich sollten Sätze flüssig lesbar und vorlesbar sein. Auch ich erhebe den Anspruch auf präzise, prägnante und unmittelbar verständliche Formulierungen.



> Sprachkultur und Verständlichkeit, Klarheit im Ausdruck schliessen sich nicht gegenseitig aus.


Hier sind wir uns nun völlig einig. Der Satz hätte von mir stammen können!



> Weiterführende Lektüre zB Wolf Schneider, Deutsch für Profis.


Ja, genau so ein altes und überholtes 80er Jahre Buch, das auch bei mir im Regel steht und vieles meiner Meinung nach einfach falsch sieht. Schneider hat bestimmte Feindbilder gehabt und versucht, seine Meinung durchzusetzen. Vieler seiner Argumente sind wenig stichhaltig und seine Auffassungen nur persönliche Sichtweisen -- die darf er haben, sollte sie aber nicht verallgemeinern.

Kajjo


----------



## martl

Kajjo said:


> Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Dieser Satz ist von der Sprachebene her genauso unpassend wie der normale Satz bei einer juristischen Formulierung. Man muß eben immer die richtige Ebene treffen -- ansonsten wird es peinlich, und zwar in beiden Richtungen. Dein Beispiel zeigt dies eigentlich sehr gut!


Tja, genau das ist ja die Frage. Ist ein verschachtelter Satzbau mit Partizipialkonstruktionen Bedingung für eine juristische Formulierung? Gerade in dieser Umgebung sollte Eindeutigkeit der Maßstab sein, leider glauben aber viele Juristen immer noch, sich des "Jargons" bedienen zu müssen, der scheint wichtiger zu sein als der Inhalt. 
Ein gutes Beispiel ist ja der Satz aus dem Eingangsposting. (für einen nicht-Muttersprachler geradezu phänomenal gut, ich wünschte, mein englisch wäre so sicher). Bei der "Enstaubung" fällt auf, dass diverse wichtige Informationen gar nicht enthalten sind. Ist der Adressat Betroffener oder Zeuge? Will man mit ihm inhaltliches klären, oder geht es nur um den Termin?

Mir fällt allerdings auf, dass viele Behörden bereits dazugelernt haben, viel Post, die ich von städtischen und staatlichen Stellen so ehralte, verzichtet mittlerweile auf dergleichen und schreibt so, dass man auf Anhieb verstehen kann, was gemeint ist.

Das erinnert mich an eine Anfrage in einem anderen Forum. Ein Schüler erhielt die Strafarbeit, diesen Satz ins englische zu übersetzen:
"Ich muß diesen Satz bis morgen 50 mal schreiben, weil ich trotz mehrfacher Ermahnung durch Reden die Unterrichtsstunde gestört habe."
Das stellte die versammelte Forengemeinde vor hohe Hürden, denn die Konstruktion "weil ich trotz mehrfacher Ermahnung durch Reden die Unterrichtsstunde gestört habe" nicht so ohne weiteres in ordentlichem englisch abbildbar ist, man muß ja im Deutschen dreimal überlegen, ob der Schüler jetzt durch Reden gestört hat, oder durch Reden ermahnt wurde   Übersetzungsautomaten wie Babelfish scheiterten vorhersehbar ("I must write this sentence until tomorrow 50 times, because I despite repeated admonishment through talk the lesson disturbed")

Mein Vorschlag war, erst mal den schlechten deutschen Satzbau zu entwirren

schreibt man:
"Ich habe die Unterrichtsstunde fortwährend durch Reden gestört, obwohl ich mehrfach verwarnt wurde. Deshalb muß ich diesen Satz bis morgen 50 mal schreiben."

gehts schon viel leichter. 
dann liefert zB Babelfish
"I continual disturbed the lesson by speeches, although I was warned several times. Therefore I must write this sentence until tomorrow 50 times."

daraus machen wir

"I continuously disturbed the lesson by speaking, although I was warned several times. Therefore I must write this sentence 50 times until tomorrow."

M.


----------



## Kajjo

martl said:


> Tja, genau das ist ja die Frage. Ist ein verschachtelter Satzbau mit Partizipialkonstruktionen Bedingung für eine juristische Formulierung? Gerade in dieser Umgebung sollte Eindeutigkeit der Maßstab sein, leider glauben aber viele Juristen immer noch, sich des "Jargons" bedienen zu müssen, der scheint wichtiger zu sein als der Inhalt.


Nein, das siehst Du zu streng und zu negativ, finde ich. Natürlich ist der Inhalt von zentraler Bedeutung! Inwiefern ist der Titelsatz denn verschachtelt? Eine primitive Abfolge von Hauptsätzen kann ja nicht das Ziel guter Kommunikation sein, oder? Ganz im Gegenteil, es offenbart meistens mangelnde Sprachbeherrschung und Ausdrucksfähigkeit.

_Bezüglich Ihrer Gerichtsverhandlung zum Verkehrsunfall vom 31.03.2007 bitten wir Sie, uns mitzuteilen, wann wir Sie anrufen können...

_Der Satz ist doch nicht verschachtelt oder schwierig zu verstehen? Es geht sofort ans Eingemachte und sagt, worum es überhaupt geht, nämlich um die Gerichtsverhandlung zum Verkehrsunfall, dann folgt gleich die Bitte in ganz normalem Deutsch, gefolgt von einem an sich einfachen Nebensatz "wann wir Sie anrufen können". Ich empfinde diesen Satz als sehr gelungen und geradlinig. Wo siehst Du die Probleme?

Kajjo


----------



## LeerZeichen

Um hier mal den Schlichter zu spielen (und damit hoffentlich nicht zwischen die Fronten zu geraten) muss ich nach einmaligem (!) Lesen sagen, dass ihr beide irgendwie recht habt. Eine Sprache steht in ihrer Entwicklung nie still, sondern entwickelt sich durch das Sprechen der Menschen weiter. Hier verweise ich sehr gerne auf Bastian Sick auf Spiegel-Online, der aufzeigt, dass nur eine falsche Entwicklung schlecht ist. Wenn also einfache, deutsche Wörter durch überfrachtete, Fremdwörter (ob Englisch, Französisch oder Latein) ersetzt werden.
Daher sehe ich es ein bisschen wie ihr beide und doch ganz anders  . Ich geniesse es einerseits in verschiedenen Ebenen zu sprechen, aber ist die Existenz nicht eigentlich umständlich, gar unnötig? Hat die "perfekte Sprache" nicht nur eine Sprachebene, die alle Sprecher verstehen? Ich sehe es jedenfalls so, dass die verschiedenen Sprachebenen Analogien der Arroganz sind. So versuchen sich die Intellektuellen (meist auch die Reichen) von den Dummen (meist die Armen) abzuheben. Daher spalten verschiedene Sprachebenen eine Gesellschaft und grenzen bewusst Menschen aus!


----------



## Kajjo

> Ich geniesse es einerseits in verschiedenen Ebenen zu sprechen, aber ist die Existenz nicht eigentlich umständlich, gar unnötig? Hat die "perfekte Sprache" nicht nur eine Sprachebene, die alle Sprecher verstehen?


Nein, auf keinen Fall! Niemand kann alle Fachsprachen kennen: Chemiker, Architekten oder Juristen brauchen z.B. einfach ihre eigenen Ausdrücke, um sich schnell und präzise zu verständigen, aber der normale Bürger eben nicht. Nicht jeder muß Jugendslang verstehen, aber sollten wir es ihnen verbieten?

Nicht jeder denkt das gleiche, weiß das gleiche, spricht auf die gleiche Art. Sprache ist fundamentaler Ausdruck von Denkvermögen und Voraussetzung für persönliche Entfaltung und Freiheit.



> Daher spalten verschiedene Sprachebenen eine Gesellschaft und grenzen bewusst Menschen aus!


Ja, und das ist sicherlich zu einem gewissen Grade auch gewollt. Man denke an Jugendslang oder Jägersprache. Die Jugendlichen wählen und mißbrauchen absichtlich Wörter, um untereinander zu kommunizieren, aber nach außen kaum verstanden zu werden.



> Ich sehe es jedenfalls so, dass die verschiedenen Sprachebenen Analogien der Arroganz sind.


Dieses Urteil ist viel zu hart. Würde man es wirklich _allen_ recht machen wollen, so müßten wir alle mit einem sehr begrenztem Wortschatz auskommen und sehr einfach sprechen. Komplizierte Gedanken, neue Ideen und detaillierte Beschreibungen erfordern nun einmal mehr Wörter, feinere Abstufungen und exaktere Verwendung als der Alltag einfacher Menschen. Hier Verzicht zu üben, weil nicht alle den komplexen Gedanken folgen können, würde bedeuten, auf sehr viel Fortschritt, Kultur und Schönheit zu verzichten -- ja, es würde gar einem Denkverbot gleichkommen. Tabus sind selten hilfreich und Denk- und Sprechverbote schon gar nicht. Du mußt einfach lernen zu akzeptieren, daß verschiedene Menschen unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten besitzen -- es ist nicht arrogant, besonders _viel heben_ oder besonders _weit springen_ zu können, und es ist ein Dilemma, daß _komplexes Denken _oder _feinsinnige Sprache _dagegen als arrogant gelten -- alle diese Fähigkeiten sind speziell und sollten erlaubt sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, von der kognitiven und sprachlichen Entwicklung ist unser Fortbestehen und Fortschritt abhängig, von hergeholten sportlichen Einzelleistungen aber ganz und gar nicht.



> So versuchen sich die Intellektuellen (meist auch die Reichen) von den Dummen (meist die Armen) abzuheben.


Gute Ausdrucksweise ist nicht elitär, sondern steht jedem offen. Wenn wir durch das Forcieren von einfacher Sprache gar nicht erst versuchen, unsere Gedanken in präziser, komplexer und detaillierter Sprache zu äußern, so geben wir schon auf, bevor der Kampf begonnen hat.

Alles gleichzumachen bedeutet immer alles gleich schlecht zu machen, niemals gleich gut. Das einzige von allen erreichbare Niveau ist das unterste.

Kajjo


----------



## LeerZeichen

> Nein, auf keinen Fall! Niemand kann alle Fachsprachen kennen: Chemiker, Architekten oder Juristen brauchen z.B. einfach ihre eigenen Ausdrücke, um sich schnell und präzise zu verständigen, aber der normale Bürger eben nicht. Nicht jeder muß Jugendslang verstehen, aber sollten wir es ihnen verbieten?


 
Klar muss Vokabular abgegrenzt sein aber warum dann bitteschön immer kompliziertere, längere Sätze?

Und nun ein persönliche Frage: Würdest du lieber mit 10 Menschen auf allerhöchstem Niveau reden wollen oder eher mit 10.000 auf relativ bescheidenem aber ausreichenden Niveau? Und die Frage ist, wo würde mehr produktives entstehen? 
Das denke ich sind die verschiedenen Sichtweisen von uns beiden.


----------



## Kajjo

LeerZeichen said:


> Klar muss Vokabular abgegrenzt sein aber warum dann bitteschön immer kompliziertere, längere Sätze?
> 
> Und nun ein persönliche Frage: Würdest du lieber mit 10 Menschen auf allerhöchstem Niveau reden wollen oder eher mit 10.000 auf relativ bescheidenem aber ausreichenden Niveau? Und die Frage ist, wo würde mehr produktives entstehen?
> Das denke ich sind die verschiedenen Sichtweisen von uns beiden.


Die Sichtweise, die Du vergißt, ist die, daß derjenige, der mit 10 Menschen auf allerhöchstem Niveau sprechen kann, auch jederzeit mit den anderen 10.000 sprechen könnte. Jeder kann sich nach unten anpassen -- umgekehrt ist das leider nicht möglich!

Immerhin sind wir uns ja bezüglich des Wortschatzes einig geworden -- ein größerer Wortschatz bedeutet ja auch nicht, daß man diejenigen mit kleinem Wortschatz nicht versteht und sich nicht verständlich machen könnte, wenn es erforderlich ist. Ganz im Gegenteil ist es eine hohe intellektuelle Leistung, sich schnell und gekonnt an das Niveau des Gesprächspartners anpassen zu können. 

Auch komplexer Satzbau und feinsinnige Gedanken stehen einem ja nicht im Wege, wenn man ein Brötchen kaufen möchte oder seinem Lieblingsfußballverein zujubelt -- wie gesagt, bergab geht immer, nur passend muß es sein!

Kajjo


----------



## LeerZeichen

Aber warum wird es dann im Bürokratie-Deutsch denen, die dem gehobenen Deutsch nicht mächtig sind, unnötig erschwert? Das ist auch das worauf martl hinauswollte, schliesslich ist es eine Art von Diskriminierung

Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass du recht hast in Hinsicht auf anpassen.


----------



## Kajjo

LeerZeichen said:


> Aber warum wird es dann im Bürokratie-Deutsch denen, die dem gehobenen Deutsch nicht mächtig sind, unnötig erschwert?


Sicherlich gibt es im Bürokratendeutsch unerfreuliche Auswüchse und viele Sätze in der Korrespondenz mit "normalen" Bürgern könnten klarer formuliert werden. Aber der Titelsatz ist nun gerade kein Beispiel für diese Tendenz, finde ich. Er ist klar und geradlinig formuliert.



> Das ist auch das worauf martl hinauswollte, schliesslich ist es eine Art von Diskriminierung.


Es ist aber auch eine Art von Diskriminierung, wenn man Personen, die der gehobenen Sprache mächtig sind, Sätze knapp über Sonderschulniveau an den Kopf wirft. Exakte, prägnante und treffende Formulierungen sollten schon Standard sein. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, daß ein Großteil der Bürger den obigen Satz nicht auf Anhieb verstehen würde.



> Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass du recht hast in Hinsicht auf anpassen.


Danke.

Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

Ich stimmte Kajjos Ausführungen in den Beiträgen 11 und 13 ausdücklich zu und kann an seinem an die Behörde formulierten Antwortschreiben keinerlei Ungereimtheit feststellen. Man muss sich m.E. nur davor hüten, sich ausschließlich über seine sprachliche Kompetenz definieren zu wollen, wie das gelegentlich bei Politikern beobachtet wird. Die Sprache ist und bleibt Mittel zum Zweck, entscheidend ist der sachliche und faktische Inhalt des Gesagten/ Geschriebenen. Wer eloquent formulieren kann, tut dies auch gerne, wenn er eigentlich keinen Anlass hat, sich überhaupt zu etwas zu äußern. Prof. Karl Lauterbach, auch ein Meister der Sprachtechnik, wurde vorgeworfen, er solle doch einfach mal "die Klappe halten", wenn er nichts zu sagen habe. Je mehr man von seinen Sprachfähigkeiten überzeugt ist und diese betont, ganz besonders in Hinsicht auf linguistische Formalismen, desto schwerer wiegt ein sprachlicher Fehler im Ausdruck, in der Grammatik, Rechtschreibung oder Interpunktion. Fehlerfrei ist auch in der Anwendung seiner Muttersprache niemand, aber je bedeutender der Inhalt des Gesagten, desto mehr treten formale Fehler in den Hintergrund und natürlich vice versa. 

Zitat von Kajjo: "... daß derjenige, der mit 10 Menschen auf allerhöchstem Niveau sprechen kann, auch jederzeit mit den anderen 10.000 sprechen könnte. Jeder kann sich nach unten anpassen ..."

Diese Aussage bezweifel ich stark. Um zu irgendeiner Gemeinschaft oder Gruppe dazuzugehören, muss man *deren *Sprache sprechen, und auch die eigenen Ansichten müssen mit denen der entprechenden Gruppe deckungsgleich sein oder zumindest in groben Zügen übereinstimmen, um glaubwürdig "rüberzukommen". 

In unserer Gesellschaft wird Leistung als Positivum gesehen (darum heißt sie ja "Leistungsgesellschaft"). Begabungen sind aber vielschichtig und unterschiedlich (quantitativ und qualitativ) verteilt. Selbst beim Intelligenztest wird letztlich als intelligent bewertet, was man vorher entsprechend als solches definiert hat. Sprachliche Begabung ist *eine* Eigenschaft, aber daneben gibt es viele andere: praktische, mathematische, handwerkliche und auch *sportliche*, von sozial-ethischen Begabungen ganz zu schweigen. Aber wir sind hier nun mal in einem Sprachenforum, und von daher stimme ich Kajjo wieder ausdrücklich zu, dass es doch erlaubt sein muss (und erstrebenswert dazu), gute Sprachkultur zu pflegen, solange sie nicht zum Selbstzweck degradiert.


----------



## Acrolect

Ich stimme Martl generell zu, denn im gegebenen Fall geht es ja nicht wirklich um juristische Fachsimpelei, sondern um eine relativ banale Bitte um Auskunft. Andererseits finde ich Kajjos Vorschlag nicht so dramatisch kompliziert, vielleicht nicht sehr persönlich, aber soll sein.

Was mich an der Argumentation stört (die etwas altbackene Anti-Links-Rhetorik einmal bei Seite lassend, obwohl jeder und jedem ihre und seine politische Ansicht unbenommen sei), ist, dass Unterschiede in Registern, Stilen, Genres etc. sofort auf ein hierarchisches System umgelegt werden, wo gewisse Varianten (seltsamerweise immer die, die man selbst beherrscht und meist auch die, die der wirtschaftlich/intellektuellen Elite entsprechen) als die intellektuelleren, komplexeren, professionelleren, feinsinnigeren, mit einem Wort: die besseren dargestellt werden. Daraus wird dann der (m.E. irrige) Schluss gezogen, dass die höheren Stufen die tieferen quasi implizieren, das heißt, wenn man sich 'gewählt' ausdrücken kann, dann schafft man Jugend'slang' natürlich auch, wenn man dies wollte (Anpassung nach 'unten' geht immer).

In der Soziolinguistik ist man schon in den 1960/70igern dazu übergegangen, Unterschiede zwischen Varianten nicht mehr auf einer gut-schlecht/defizitär-Ebene zu begreifen, weil die Forschung gezeigt hatte, dass die angeblich 'einfacheren' Varietäten genauso komplexe kognitive Vorgänge zulassen, wenn man die Methoden verfeinert und genauer zuhört. Ich finde das für mich persönlich den eigentlich gewinnbringenderen Approach (auch wenn ich mich natürlich auch zu oft als im Zentrum des Sprachkosmos befindlich empfinde).

Ceterum censeo: Die Beherrschung einer sog. 'höheren' Variante ist kulturelles Kapital und die, die es haben, tun immer alles dafür, dass nicht alle Zugang zu diesem Kapital haben und dass es auch seinen Wert behält.


----------



## martl

Die Diskussion ist sehr interessant und verdiente wohl, in einen eigenen Thread ausgelagert zu werden..

Mein Punkt ist folgender: 
Das Beispiel hatte ja zunächst weder das Ziel, den Adressaten einzuschüchtern oder eine Distanz zu ihm herzustellen, noch die Kunstfertigkeit oder die intellektuelle Kompetenz des Autors zu beweisen. Es ging einfach darum, eine Information zu transportieren. Deswegen mein Vorschlag, dies so einfach und klar wie möglich zu formulieren.

Selbstverständlich dient Sprache zu weit mehr als diesem Zweck. Ein Text sollte ja immer der Intention des Schreibers entsprechen. Die Kunstfertigkeit im Umgang mit der Sprache zeigt sich eben darin, die richtige Sprachebene zu wählen. Und es ist keineswegs so, dass die Vereinfachung der Sprache um der Klarheit willen besonders einfach ist, das muß man richtig üben 
Und mir ist durchaus klar, dass das zunächst ein etwas ungewohnter Ansatz ist, es "fühlt sich nicht richtig an". Hat man sich aber mal darauf eingelassen, merkt man schnell, dass es sich so nicht nur fehlerfreier formulieren läßt, sondern dass die Botschaft auch persönlicher herüber kommt.

Mir kommt dieser "Behöredenschreibstil", der beim Originalvorschlag und Kajjos Vorschlag -zugegebermassen nur leicht- durchscheint, allerdings sehr angestaubt vor. Er signalisiert Distanz. Und oft genug entgleist es auch ins unexakte oder sogar unfreiwillig komische. Man muß nur einmal jemandem, der weniger geübt in solchen Dingen ist, beim Formulieren zuschauen... Auch Juristen sind da nicht immer formulierungssicher und verrennen sich gerne mal im eigenen Satzgetürm.

Ähnliches gilt auch für den Gebrauch des Passivs, der in dem Zusammenhang ja auch oft üblich ist. Bei "Sie werden von uns bezüglich des in Ihrer Sache anhängigen Gerichtstermins in der nächsten Zeit noch informiert" hätte niemand gezuckt... trotzdem ist das für mich kein erstrebenswertes oder gutes Deutsch, zum Beispiel signalisiert das Passiv innere Distanz, die gar nicht vorhanden sein sollte (meint der Schreiber es nun oder nicht?). Für mich schwingt da immer "höhere Mächte verlangen den Rückruf, ich selber kann nichts dafür" mit  aber das ist vielleicht nur meine übersensibilisierte Wahrnehmung 

"Wir/ich werden Sie wegen des Gerichtstermins zurückrufen" ist weitaus persönliche, sagt das selbe aus, und ist einfacher verständlich. Es passt also auch besser zum Kontext.

M.


----------



## floridasnowbird

martl said:


> Mir kommt dieser "Behöredenschreibstil", der beim Originalvorschlag und Kajjos Vorschlag -zugegebermassen nur leicht- durchscheint, allerdings sehr angestaubt vor. Er signalisiert Distanz.
> "Wir/ich werden Sie wegen des Gerichtstermins zurückrufen" ist weitaus persönliche, sagt das selbe aus, und ist einfacher verständlich. Es passt also auch besser zum Kontext.
> 
> M.


 
In Kajjos Vorschlag ist *allenfalls* das Wort "bezüglich" nicht ganz umgangssprachlich, alles andere ist doch wirklich für jeden Normalbürger zu verstehen. Was soll an seiner Formulierung angestaubt sein? Einfacher kann man es doch gar nicht sagen, ohne in irgendeine Kindersprache zu verfallen. Damit die Behörde zurückrufen kann, wird der Betreffende gefragt, wann ihm das passt. 

Ich habe mich in einem anderen thread bereits gegen angestaubte Geschäftsfloskeln gewehrt (schlecht: In der Anlage finden Sie ..., ebenso: anbei finden Sie...), das kann man ganz anders ausdrücken, wie ich ja auch gezeigt habe, aber alles das ist doch hier nicht der Fall.

Auch wenn wir jetzt überall das "Bürgertelefon" haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit "Bürgernähe" propagieren, braucht man doch nicht den Schreibstil eines "Sextaners" (ich weiß, das sagt man heute nicht mehr) zu übernehmen.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Daraus wird dann der (m.E. irrige) Schluss gezogen, dass die höheren Stufen die tieferen quasi implizieren, das heißt, wenn man sich 'gewählt' ausdrücken kann, dann schafft man Jugend'slang' natürlich auch, wenn man dies wollte (Anpassung nach 'unten' geht immer).


Das ist ein Mißverständnis. Jugendslang habe ich nicht als tiefer oder höher dargestellt, ganz im Gegenteil habe ich die Fachsprache von Architekten, Juristen, Jägern oder eben auch den Jugendslang als eine erweiterte Sprache behandelt. Auch Juristen, die sich noch so feinsinnig ausdrücken können, fallen normalerweise nicht dadurch auf, daß sie nicht in der Lage sind, auf normale Art Brötchen zu kaufen. Das gleiche gilt für Jugendliche, die sich innerhalb ihrer Gruppe eines Slangs befleißigen, aber dennoch problemlos mit ihrer Großmutter reden können, wenn sie nur wollen. "Anpassung nach unten" meint insbesondere Anpassung in Richtung Einfachheit, d.h. geringerer Wortschatz, einfachere Grammatik, schlichter Satzbau, Weglassen von Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten.

Ja, und natürlich halte ich es für besser, wenn man seine Gedanken präzise und wohl differenziert ausdrücken kann. Dafür muß ich kein "hierarchisches System einführen", sondern nur meinen gesunden Menschenverstand anwenden -- Du willst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft behaupten, daß mangelndes Ausdrucksvermögen kein Nachteil ist, oder?



> Ceterum censeo: Die Beherrschung einer sog. 'höheren' Variante ist kulturelles Kapital und die, die es haben, tun immer alles dafür, dass nicht alle Zugang zu diesem Kapital haben und dass es auch seinen Wert behält.


Das ist eine geradezu absurde Behauptung angesichts der heutigen Zeit. Abgesehen davon sollte Dir bewußt sein, daß ausgerechnet ich persönlich hier uneingeschränkt mein Wissen weitergebe und daher solche Vorwürfe besonders bizarr erscheinen lassen. In Deutschland wird es nun wahrlich niemandem verwehrt, gute Bücher, Magazine und Fernsehsendungen zu konsumieren -- wer sich für "hierarchisch gleichwertige" Comics, Soaps und Boulevardblätter entscheidet, ist nun wirklich selbst schuld.

Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

LeerZeichen said:


> So versuchen sich die Intellektuellen (meist auch die Reichen) von den Dummen (meist die Armen) abzuheben. Daher spalten verschiedene Sprachebenen eine Gesellschaft und grenzen bewusst Menschen aus!


 
Da kann man auch als (vielleicht) Intellektueller ganz schnell auf der Strecke bleiben. Tempora mutantur, nos et mutamur in illis: Die Zeiten ändern sich, und wir uns in ihnen. Wie war ich doch immer stolz (dummstolz?), zu wissen, was ein "erweiterter Inifinitiv" ist, und dass man davor ein Komma zu setzen hat. Ebenso wusste ich, wann vor "und" ein Komma zu setzen war, nämlich, wenn ein Hauptsatz mit eigenem Subjekt folgte. Wie schön konnte ich mich von den Nichtwissenden intellektuell absetzen. 

Jetzt hat man mal eben die Kommaregeln geändert und großenteils beliebig gemacht. Was ist von meiner soliden Halbbildung geblieben? Wenn ich mich in dieser Hinsicht selbst ernst nehmen würde, müsste ich schon von daher gegen jede Rechtschreibreform sein.


----------



## Acrolect

floridasnowbird said:


> Jetzt hat man mal eben die Kommaregeln geändert und großenteils beliebig gemacht. Was ist von meiner soliden Halbbildung geblieben? Wenn ich mich in dieser Hinsicht selbst ernst nehmen würde, müsste ich schon von daher gegen jede Rechtschreibreform sein.


 
Wenn ich mir die Argumentation von verschiedener Seite angehört habe, so war da genau jene Haltung herauszuhören, dass man sich durch die Reform seines eigenen kulturellen Kapitals beraubt sah (die Beherrschung der Orthographie).

Seltsamerweise kamen besonders prononcierte Stimmen hier in Österreich aus dem Lager der SchriftstellerInnen (direkt oder indirekt) der 68 Bewegung, die sich selbst sicher nicht als konservativ einschätzen würden und in ihrer Zeit ikonoklastisch mit dem sprachlich-fundierten kulturellen Kapital der Eliten umgesprungen sind, die aber nun partout nicht neue Regeln akzeptieren wollten.

Also ich fürchte, viele nehmen sich ernster als du, Snowbird.


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Ja, und natürlich halte ich es für besser, wenn man seine Gedanken präzise und wohl differenziert ausdrücken kann. Dafür muß ich kein "hierarchisches System einführen", sondern nur meinen gesunden Menschenverstand anwenden -- Du willst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft behaupten, daß mangelndes Ausdrucksvermögen kein Nachteil ist, oder?


 
Natürlich würde ich das nicht behaupten. Aber ich würde sehr wohl anzweifeln, dass ich (und damit meine ich mich), weil ich Sätze verschachteln und lexikalisch differenzieren kann, rhetorische Tricks auf Lager habe und stilistisch Codes zu switchen im Stande bin, des Ausdrucksvermögens letzter Schluss bin. Im Gegenteil - ich erlebe oft, dass meine linguistischen Mittel - derer ich mich innerhalb eines intellektuellen Diskurses natürlich rühmen kann, auch unter Anrufung des gesunden Menschenverstandes - in vielen Situationen kläglich versagen



> Abgesehen davon sollte Dir bewußt sein, daß ausgerechnet ich persönlich hier uneingeschränkt mein Wissen weitergebe und daher solche Vorwürfe besonders bizarr erscheinen lassen.


 
Das war kein persönlicher Vorwurf, sondern eine allgemeine soziolinguistische Feststellung (vielleicht in der Hitze etwas polemisiert formuliert).

Aber ich habe, glaube ich, eine sehr andere Sicht der Welt, der Zeit, der Menschen und meiner eigenen Rolle, dass eine Vertiefung der Diskussion nur meinem rhetorischen Ehrgeiz dienen könnte, aber das Verständnis nicht fördern würde.


----------



## Kajjo

floridasnowbird said:


> Man muss sich m.E. nur davor hüten, sich ausschließlich über seine sprachliche Kompetenz definieren zu wollen, wie das gelegentlich bei Politikern beobachtet wird. Die Sprache ist und bleibt Mittel zum Zweck, entscheidend ist der sachliche und faktische Inhalt des Gesagten/ Geschriebenen. Wer eloquent formulieren kann, tut dies auch gerne, wenn er eigentlich keinen Anlass hat, sich überhaupt zu etwas zu äußern.


Da hast Du völlig recht. Maßstab muß der Inhalt sein und wie gut man ihn vermittelt. Sprache dient der Kommunikation und nicht der Verschleierung. In vielen Fällen wäre es sinnvoller, nichts zu sagen, als leere Phrasen zu dreschen.



> Aber wir sind hier nun mal in einem Sprachenforum, und von daher stimme ich Kajjo wieder ausdrücklich zu, dass es doch erlaubt sein muss (und erstrebenswert dazu), gute Sprachkultur zu pflegen, solange sie nicht zum Selbstzweck degradiert.


Ja, danke für Deine Zustimmung. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie gerade in diesem Forum die Meinung vertreten werden kann, es käme auf Sprachbeherrschung oder Sprachkultur nicht an. Gerade weil Sprache ein so wichtiges und mächtiges Werkzeug des Menschen ist, können diese Werte gar nicht hoch genug eingestuft werden. Sprache und Denkvermögen sind eng miteinander verknüpft und waren zu jeder Zeit von hoher Bedeutung für die Entwicklung der Menschheit.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie gerade in diesem Forum die Meinung vertreten werden kann, es käme auf Sprachbeherrschung oder Sprachkultur nicht an.


 
In gleicher Weise könnte ich mich wundern, warum gerade in diesem Forum die Meinung vertreten werden kann, Sprachkultur sei ein monolithisches und sehr leicht definierbares Phänomen.

Aber die eingeforderte Differenzierung des Denkens erfolgt ja auch über die Differenzierung und Explizierung von verschiedenen Meinungen und Ansichten.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> In gleicher Weise könnte ich mich wundern, warum gerade in diesem Forum die Meinung vertreten werden kann, Sprachkultur sei ein monolithisches und sehr leicht definierbares Phänomen.


Meines Erachtens hat hier niemand auch nur ansatzweise behauptet, Sprachkultur wäre monolithisch. Dieses Thema kam weder expliziert oder implizit zur Sprache. Auch hat niemand behauptet, daß eine Definition leicht wäre, nicht einmal der Versuch einer Definition wurde unternommen. 



> Aber die eingeforderte Differenzierung des Denkens erfolgt ja auch über die Differenzierung und Explizierung von verschiedenen Meinungen und Ansichten.


Da hast Du recht. Niemand hat etwas gegen andere Meinungen, und Argumentation für die eine oder andere Seite muß erlaubt sein. 

Eigentlich ging es im Brennpunkt dieser Diskussion darum, ob der Verzicht auf eine bürokratische, distanzwahrende and formal-höfliche Sprache zugunsten einer schlichten, wenig komplexen Alltagssprache wirklich wünschenswert und nutzbringend ist. Ich vertrat von vorne an die Meinung, die auch außerordentlich leicht an meinem Formulierungsvorschlag abzulesen ist, daß eine förmliche, distanzierte Sprache, die einem bestimmten Register zugeordnet werden kann, zwar vorteilhaft ist, aber natürlich nicht die Kommunikation erschweren darf. Wie von allen außer Martl bestätigt, ist mein Vorschlag ja nun wirklich nicht "abgefahrene Bürokratensprache" an der Grenze der Verständlichkeit, sondern meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromiß -- und zwar ohne daß das Thema vorher bekannt gewesen wäre!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

This was the orignal post:


bernar3 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte wissen ob diese Struktur richtig ist.
> 
> _Mit Bezug auf Ihre Gerichtsverhandlung um einen Verkehrsunfall bitten wir Sie, uns zu sagen, wenn (Tag und Uhr) wir Ihnen anrufen können, damit wir über die Gerichtsverhandlung sprechen können._


Given the question and the attempt at communicating an idea in a particular matter, I think this is a 100% reasonable answer:


Kajjo said:


> _Bezüglich Ihrer Gerichtsverhandlung zum Verkehrsunfall vom 31.03.2007 bitten wir Sie, uns mitzuteilen, wann wir Sie anrufen können..._


This suggestion from martl is a good example of an alternative way of expressing the same ideas, but we should keep in mind that the original poster may not have been looking for a complete rewrite of his ideas:


martl said:


> Wir bereiten den Termin für die Gerichtsververhandlung eines (ihres? geht nicht klar hervor) Verkehrsunfalls vor. Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wann wir Sie deshalb anrufen dürfen!


From this point on, although the thread has been very interesting, it does not seem that it has anything to do with the original topic but has gone on to discuss various subjects (too many in my opinion) that really belong in another topic. 

Gaer


----------

